#ubuntu-testing 2010-04-19
<ara> morning
<ara> mvo, software-center worked fine for me on the daily cd
<mvo> nice, thanks ara!
<davmor2> morning all
<colorlessprism> morning
<ara> morning davmor2, colorlessprism
<ara> persia, do you have permissions to change the topic of this channel?
<davmor2> czajkowski: ^
<czajkowski> ara: what do you want done?
<ara> czajkowski, change it to something like "Testing Lucid RC ISOs | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Procedures | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com"
* czajkowski changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to:  Testing Lucid RC ISOs |https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Procedures | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> done
<davmor2> thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> np
<slangasek> ubuntu alternate posted
<davmor2> I'm going to try and jump on wubi and m-a as soon as possible but got 2 releases of my own so priority is there for the moment
<ara> sbeattie, davmor2: do you know the flavor to put on .dl-ubuntu-test-iso for UNE?
<davmor2> netbook?
<ara> davmor2, ok, I'll try, thanks
<davmor2> ara: might be ubuntu-netbook but I'm sure it is something like that
<thekorn> it is (k)ubuntu-netbook
<ara> mmm, it didn't work for me
<ara> (ubuntu-netbook)
<ara> something on variant?
<davmor2> ara: 	variantpaths['netbook'] = 'daily-live', 	Flavor('ubuntu-netbook', variants=['netbook'], archs=['i386'])
<charlie-tca> ara: thanks for your help with my testers
<ara> charlie-tca, np
<ara> davmor2, thanks
<davmor2> ara: --only=ubuntu-netbook --release=lucid  try that
<ara> davmor2, I prefer to use dl-ubuntu-test-iso, I have a lot to sync ;-)
<davmor2> I find it easier even when there is only 1 or 2 once you get your head around how to ask for it
<slangasek> mythbuntu, xubuntu up
<slangasek> that's it except for DVDs, netboot, and UEC/EC2
<slangasek> (and armel)
<ara> slangasek, thanks for the heads-up
<slangasek> <cough> I should perhaps make sure the kubuntu-netbook actually built, instead of taking the creation of an empty directory as evidence
<slangasek> weatherreport to the rescue
<xdatap> ara: hello
<ara> hey xdatap, how is it going?
<xdatap> ara: fine thanks :)
<xdatap> ara: just guessing why kubuntu netbook is rebuilding again.
<ara> slangasek just explained:
<ara> <slangasek> <cough> I should perhaps make sure the kubuntu-netbook actually built, instead of taking the creation of an empty directory as evidence
<ara>  weatherreport to the rescue
<xdatap> ara: ok. Maybe we should think about a notify system for testers who started testing a build
<slangasek> xdatap: you couldn't possibly have been testing the build that was listed, because it didn't exist
<xdatap> slangasek: it's because I just sync daily
<slangasek> well, if you're going to be posting to the ISO tracker, please confirm the serial of the image you're using...
<slangasek> anyway - new kubuntu-netbook is posted now
<xdatap> slangasek: wait, explain me, maybe I'm doing wrong. You mean that daily could change during the day?
<charlie-tca> xdatap: yes, especially during the milestone testing
<slangasek> yes, in the worst case, maybe 4 or 5 times in a day
<charlie-tca> Thus, the date code on the tracker
<xdatap> good to know...
<fader_> md5sum to the rescue :)
 * xdatap comparing md5
<charlie-tca> Still have to know it changed to d/l the latest image to test
<ara> xdatap, still, your use case is valid. I think it would be a nice addition to the tracker: notifying people who started a test that the the image is rebuilding
<xdatap> ara: yes, it could be useful. I synced again, rebooting for test. See you later
 * ara takes a break
<slangasek> edubuntu up
<charlie-tca> xubuntu desktop-386 looks good
<mcas1> i am doing some server i386 test on virtual hw
<ratte_> Здравйте някой тук говори ли Български??
<charlie-tca> English, please?
<fader_> !ru
<ubot4> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ratte_> Ok I'm testing ubuntu 10.04 beta2 on Acer Aspire One AOA-150 and I have only one problem on this netbook. The right cart reader still don,t working!
<mcas1> ratte_: there are new isos for the rc please try it with the new daily iso
<ratte_> ok I try!
<ratte_> but I'm whit this from 6 April from gigenet.com no new and full update from US server... any proposals about card reader..
<ratte_> or new iso
<MilkmanDan> So, since I see that http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/3991/286 appears empty, do I take that to mean that nobody has done those tests yet and I should give it a try?
<MilkmanDan> Or does that mean that it's tested good already?
<charlie-tca> If it has been tested, something will be there
<MilkmanDan> Ok
<fader_> MilkmanDan: More results are always better anyway :)  But as charlie-tca said both 'pass' and 'fail' results show up, so if it's empty it has not been done
<MilkmanDan> Gotcha
<charlie-tca> Even shows up if you mark started
<MilkmanDan> I'm looking to start doing some testing and (probably) switch more of my systems to Ubuntu.
<fader_> MilkmanDan: (It's really hard to not say "I hate you, Milkman Dan" with that nick ;) )
<MilkmanDan> fader_: Why wouldn't you?
<MilkmanDan> Would you not yell at Primus "you suck!" at their show?
<fader_> MilkmanDan: Because if I did, it would turn out there was one other possible reference for that nick to be making, and I'd offend you :)
 * fader_ really wants a Red Meat t-shirt now.
<MilkmanDan> Ah, Uncle Murphy...
 * fader_ orders a pizza and cracks a few test cases while waiting for it to arrive.
<czajkowski> fader_: what kind?
<fader_> czajkowski: I ordered a bunch and figured I'd feed my housemates as well :)  One mixed veggie, one chicken and hot sauce, one steak and cheese
<fader_> And there's a case of Red Hook in the fridge that has been calling out to me for a while
<fader_> ;)
<fader_> czajkowski: I can mail you a slice if you don't mind it being a bit old :)
<czajkowski> fader_: lordie that;s a lot!
<fader_> czajkowski: There are five of us :)
<fader_> Plus cold pizza is the Breakfast of Champions!
<czajkowski> there is never any left when we get it, always left over indian though which tastes even better
<fader_> Mmmm
<fader_> I'm of the opinion that any food worth eating is even better the next day
<fader_> Chinese, Indian, pizza, casseroles... now I'm really hungry
<czajkowski> having a cup of tea and testing clean install of my other laptop
<fader_> Good luck!
<fader_> I'm looking forward to the release and wiping my poor system that's been upgraded, abused, and limping along
<czajkowski> hehe
<czajkowski> I may one day do that to this machine, it was Intrepid, then jaunty, then karmic very early alpha, now lucid I waited till beta 1 this time
<fader_> Heh yeah, sounds like it's time :)
<czajkowski> fader_: yes but all of my settings are just perfect!
<fader_> czajkowski: Hehehe
<fader_> The new installer slideshow is really nice
<fader_> w00t, pizza!  Catch you folks later for more testing :)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-04-20
<slangasek> fader_: mythbuntu being respun - sorry, I should've marked it as such on the tracker once I knew
<ara> morning
<ara> my internet connection is slow today :(
<mvo> hey ara, good morning
<ara> morning mvo :)
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> morning fader_ cr3
<davmor2> ara: I'm going for the wubi tests now
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude
<davmor2> wubi 32 pass
 * ara tries to sync Ubuntu DVD with today's unreliable connection
 * ara crosses her fingers
 * ara remembers the testing community that there is a set of Generic Tests that also requires coverage
<ara> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4056
<mcas1> is  there any problem with testing at the moment?
<ara> mcas1, no, go ahead :)
<mcas1> i am on it ara ;-)
<mcas1> but i feel like i am alone ;-)
<mcas1> so i want to ask if there is a new build planed or so
<charlie-tca> you are never alone here.
<persia> mcas1: You aren't: when you have questions, just ask here.  There are lots of folks testing (based on testing reports I see in several channels)
<charlie-tca> No, there is no new build planned at this moment
<mcas1> ok :-D
<mcas1> i am doing server -i386 tests
<charlie-tca> yay!
<charlie-tca> We can never have too many tests, so even if someone else ran the test, feel free to run another one.
<mcas1> but last release i think there were more testers
<charlie-tca> just seems that way
<mcas1> ok
<ara> mcas1, also check in the tracker what it hasn't been covered yet, like ubuntu studio
<mcas1> ok ara
<mcas1> i can run 2 more test, the others i can not test at the moment
<mcas1> then i want to help out with kubuntu tests
<persia> ubuntustudio is *always* short i386 testers, unfortunately.
<mcas1> ok i try ;-)
<davmor2> ara:  Right ubuntu and kubuntu wubi killed hopefully wolverhampton will retain enough electric for me to cover xubuntu and m-a
<mcas1> ok it looks like i found a problem
<mcas1> can someone please test server i386 preseed with virtualbox ?
<mcas1> after a reboot virtualbox dies
<mcas1> or should i directly fill a bug report?
<charlie-tca> Sounds like a bug to me
<ara> davmor2, nice
<mcas1> k charlie-tca i will fill a bug report
<charlie-tca> I would attempt to confirm it, but my system is testing xubuntu 64bit right now. It would be several hours away
<ara> mcas1, also, make sure to report back to the iso tracker (including the bug number)
<mcas1> ara sure
<ara> mcas1, thanks!
<mcas1> ok stop
<mcas1> charlie-tca: ara reading logs helps ... i had to enable PAE support
<mcas1> my fault
<ratte_> Hi, I'm testing Ubuntu R.C. i386 and the right card slot of "Acer Aspire One ZG5 AOA-150"(netbook) does not work!
<davmor2> ara, slangasek: There's no wubi on xubuntu
<davmor2> charlie-tca: can you confirm that there is no wubi.exe on xubuntu cd's please
<ara> davmor2, oops
<charlie-tca> Let me look
<charlie-tca> I don't see it on 386, at least
<charlie-tca> It was there an image or two back on the dailies
<davmor2> I'm just checking on amd64
<davmor2> no wubi there either
<charlie-tca> help... Xubuntu needs wubi on the images
<ara> 22 minutes left to sync Ubuntu DVD... almost there
<davmor2> meh forgot I can't file a fail without a bug but I don't want to write a bug if it is fixed in a respin
<charlie-tca> yup
<ara> davmor2, have you confirmed that xubuntu is going to be respin?
<davmor2> I'm assuming that slangasek will want the RC to be as close to final release as possible
<davmor2> ara: still waiting on a reply though
<ara> davmor2, ok
<sbeattie> bah, I thought the fglrx failures on upgrade had been fixed?
<ara> sbeattie, which one are you experiencing: bug 559587 or bug 552782
<ara> or non of the above
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 559587 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "package fglrx (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/etc/ati/signature', which is also in package xorg-driver-fglrx 2:8.721-0ubuntu8 (affects: 33) (dups: 5)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559587
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 552782 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "package fglrx (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: dpkg-divert: mismatch on package (affects: 122) (dups: 22)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552782
<ara> both are supposed to be fixed
<sbeattie> ara: one sec, looking at the logs.
<sbeattie> ara: it's a dpkg-diversion failure, but slightly different than the in 552782
<sbeattie> it's complaining about overwriting libdri.so in the diversion rather than removing the diversion.
<ara> sbeattie, I can't see any similar bug, so you'd better file a new one :(
<sbeattie> argh, launchpad oops.
<davmor2> sbeattie: :(
<sbeattie> argh, three attempts at filing this bug and all failed.
<davmor2> sbeattie: are you doing it through ubuntu-bug or not?
<davmor2> sbeattie: if you're filing direct try zzzzzz as the description
<sbeattie> davmor2: through ubuntu-bug; I get the duplicate check, and am able to enter details/tags/blah blah blah, and then when I submit the bug, ker-boom; timeout error with an oops id.
<davmor2> :(
<sbeattie> I reported it in #launchpad but they're not the most responsive bunch.
<davmor2> sbeattie: you didn't report it attached to a cattle prod that the issue there ;)
<sbeattie> Bah, finally got it to go through: bug 567425 is it.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 567425 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "package fglrx (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567425
<rlameiro> hi ther, where do my test case fits? I installed the alternate and set it to install on the remaining free space?
<charlie-tca> guided resize?
<rlameiro> charlie-tca: no, just using the freespace on the disk
<charlie-tca> manual
<rlameiro> if i recall well, was something like use the biggest continuos free space
<rlameiro> i had 400gb on a 500 gb
<rlameiro> and it worked as it should so do i put it on the manual?
<charlie-tca> actually, I don't know
<rlameiro> yeah, i was looking at the test cases info and none fits my install :D
<charlie-tca> ara?
<ara> charlie-tca, yes?
<charlie-tca> rlameiro has a question you might be able to answer
 * ara reads backlog
<charlie-tca> installed using biggest continous free space,
<charlie-tca> where does that fit?
<rlameiro> yeah ara, it doesnt fit any test case
<rlameiro> i am on ubuntu studio
<ara> rlameiro, it does not fit any, but put it in full disk and specify under comments, please
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<rlameiro> ok ara thanks
<ara> rlameiro, np
<ara> rlameiro, it would be great if you could test some more ubuntu studio test cases, if you have time (even in a VM)
<rlameiro> can i do it in a vm???
<rlameiro> well, like that i will make all of them :D
<ara> rlameiro, that would be awesome!
<rlameiro> ada well, now that i have a 64 bit, i can now run 64 VM :D
<ara> rlameiro, hw it is always better, but virtual machines are also OK
<ara> rlameiro, it would be nice to specify that in the comments as well (whenever you are using VM)
<ara> rlameiro, thanks for testing!
<rlameiro> okok
<rlameiro> well need to get the train.
<charlie-tca> rlameiro: good luck, and thank you
<slangasek> edubuntu marked for respin, per highvoltage / stgraber
<fader_> slangasek: Were the mythbuntu respins due to the bugs I filed yesterday or were there other issues causing that?
<fader_> I saw your message in my scrollback this morning but wasn't quite sure what to make of it :)
<slangasek> fader_: it was because mythplugins needed a reupload to let us get rid of mysql-dfsg-5.0 from the archive
<charlie-tca> slangasek: what about xubuntu - missing wubi - respin ?
<fader_> slangasek: Ah, okay, then I won't panic if I see them again :)  Thanks.
<highvoltage> slangasek: thanks, from here on I think we'll be good
<slangasek> fader_: sorry, knew it was coming much earlier than it did and should have marked it
<fader_> No worries, it keeps me in practice ;)
<slangasek> charlie-tca: will look as soon as I have a chance to give edubuntu its push
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<slangasek> charlie-tca: please clarify what you mean when you say "wubi isn't on the images"
<slangasek> charlie-tca: I couldn't find the bug, so I just checked the ISO file list and it's there
<slangasek> $ grep -i wubi xubuntu/daily-live/current/*.list
<slangasek> xubuntu/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-amd64.list:/wubi.exe
<slangasek> xubuntu/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-i386.list:/wubi.exe
<charlie-tca> When you try to install using wubi, it does not appear in any menu
<charlie-tca> You can not select it on 368 or 64bit images
<slangasek> what menu?
<charlie-tca> davmor2 did not file the bug until we heard from you
<charlie-tca> I put the desktop cd in the drive, there is no wubi to select
<slangasek> while running Windows?
<charlie-tca> yup
<slangasek> you don't see it when browsing the CD?
<charlie-tca> nope
<slangasek> ok; I'm going to have to download the ISO locally to pick this appart, so it's going to be a while
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<charlie-tca> Even if we respin the rest of the tests should be okay
<slangasek> they'll still need to be retested with the new image, we don't trust that things stay the way they should this close to RC
<slangasek> like, for instance, wubi disappearing :)
<charlie-tca> Oh, okay
<charlie-tca> I'll run them again
#ubuntu-testing 2010-04-21
<charlie-tca> bbl
<slangasek> is there anyone left on-line who's able to test wubi at all?
<colorlessprism> i cannot...sorry
<slangasek> I can't verify this claim that wubi isn't on the Xubuntu CDs, so I also can't fix it
<slangasek> edubuntu respin posted
<ara_> morning all
 * slangasek waves
<ara_> hey slangasek
 * ara_ starts her day covering a couple of ubuntu studio test cases
<sbeattie> ara: do you know what's up with the iso tracker? It's not updating bug information again.
<ara> sbeattie, no idea, but I'll fire a manual update
<ara> sbeattie, thanks for the heads-up
<ara> sbeattie, updating it now. I will try to investigate why is not doing it automatically
<sbeattie> well, at least some bugs were missing; at least one that I know I entered hours ago.
<ara> sbeattie, can you check now that bug, please?
<sbeattie> ara: cool beans, it's updated now.
<ara> sbeattie, ok, thanks
<primes2h> ara: morning :-)
<ara> good morning primes2h
<primes2h> Thank you for adding dtchen suggestion on blueprint
<ara> primes2h, np
<primes2h> ara: It'll be a nice proposal to be discussed at UDS, together with "fuzzy" matrix and the possible hwdb sinergy
<primes2h> but no more clue now. ;-)
<ara> :)
<ara> I think that hwdb synergies with testing is going to be a trendy topic during uds-m
<slangasek> ara: is your bug #567306 the same as bug #558382?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 567306 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Error in auto-resize partitions (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567306
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 558382 in partman-base (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Partitioner throws "Unable to satisfy all constraints" when trying to use previously created partitions (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558382
<slangasek> (i.e., is the error message the same?)
 * ara checks
<ara> slangasek, yes
<slangasek> ok
<ara> slangasek, you can mark mine as dup
<ara> thanks!
<ara> mvo, software-center 2.x is looking great :)
<mvo> ara: excellent!
<kermiac> slangasek: I just downloaded http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/20100419/lucid-desktop-i386.iso   wubi is working as expected (in win7 vm)
<slangasek> kermiac: right, and those are the same images that were posted for xubuntu validation to begin with, so I really don't know what charlie-tca and davmor2 were talking about
<kermiac> slangasek: I don't know either - seems to be ok for me   http://imgbin.org/images/1477.jpg
<slangasek> kermiac: I guess you're not in a position to test that wubi works, though?
<slangasek> i.e., do a full install test for the RC
<kermiac> I can do in about an hour or so if that would help.... I just finished with a couple of bugs I was working on
<kermiac> slangasek: are there testcases on the tracker? I don't usually test wubi
<slangasek> kermiac: yep, test cases under each of the desktop ISOs
<slangasek> if you can test, that would certainly be a help
<kermiac> slangasek: ok, I found the wubi testcases. I'll try to do a couple as soon as I get the kids off to bed ;)
<slangasek> cheers :)
<davmor2> morning all
<davmor2> did xubuntu get respun to pull in wubi or not?
<ara> davmor2, apparently it was already there, at least that what slangasek and kermiac said
<davmor2> ara: I wonder why it isn't on the cd then
<ara> davmor2, no idea
<ara> davmor2, backlog:
<ara> <kermiac> slangasek: I just downloaded http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/20100419/lucid-desktop-i386.iso   wubi is working as expected (in win7 vm)
<ara> <slangasek> kermiac: right, and those are the same images that were posted for xubuntu validation to begin with, so I really don't know what charlie-tca and davmor2 were talking about
<slangasek> davmor2: it *is* on the CD
<slangasek> and both sbeattie and kermiac have confirmed that autorun correctly brings up the menu for them
<davmor2> slangasek: Meh and yet on the image I had yesterday it wasn't and was confirmed by charlie_tca
<slangasek> davmor2: what image was that?
<davmor2> Xubuntu 10.04 "Lucid Lynx" - Release Candidate amd64 (20100419)
<davmor2> is the info
<slangasek> davmor2: ok - how have you determined that wubi isn't on the CD?
<davmor2> it didn't autorun on vista and there is no wubi.exe on the disk
<slangasek> what are you using to check if wubi.exe is on the disk?
<davmor2> slangasek: I'm just looking http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=1478
<slangasek> and do other 10.04 RC CDs autorun correctly on this exact Windows instance?
<davmor2> slangasek: all the others have passed wubi
<davmor2> only xubuntu
<davmor2> mind you looking it's missing the autorun too
<slangasek> this is burned to a CD, or on a USB stick?
<slangasek> (or a loop-mounted ISO?)
<davmor2> slangasek: cd
<slangasek> I only have the i386 image downloaded here, because charlie-tca said it affected both - do you have i386 handy?
<slangasek> I'd like to have us both working from the same image to debug
<sbeattie> davmor2: I have both isos downloaded and I see wubi.exe and autorun.inf on both.
<davmor2> slangasek: I'll do a fresh burn and see if it is on the new burn
<slangasek> that would be very strange if a burn issue would cause it to not appear
<davmor2> slangasek: I know but at least it's one more thing got rid off
<sbeattie> davmor2: can you do "sha256sum -c SHA256SUMS.lucid-desktop" in your xubuntu iso directory?
<slangasek> I'm in the process of burning to disk here, to check whether nautilus shows autorun and wubi when mounting a CD vs. mounting a loopback device
<davmor2> sbeattie: ok ok
<davmor2> slangasek: it's on now
<slangasek> after reburning?
<davmor2> yeap
<slangasek> wacky
<davmor2> yeap
<davmor2> I'll ask charlie_tca to reburn and see if it fixes it for him too, in the mean time I'll get this wubi tested
<kermiac> http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/DesktopWubi
<kermiac> doing the cd boot helper...
<kermiac> step 7
<kermiac> actually step 8 - I don't get a live environment - it ends up at "where are you" first step of the installation process
<kermiac> this is in a vm - could it be vm related?
<kermiac> davmor2: any idea mate? you do a lot of wubi tests, right?
<davmor2> might be vm hang on a second
 * kermiac is hanging on
<kermiac> :)
<davmor2> kermiac: right I'll double check on my next run but I'm not having any issues here on hardware
<kermiac> davmor2: ok, I think it id probably a vmware issue - everything else checks out ok. thanks mate
<kermiac> s/id/is
<ara> I will start now testing netboot installation on i386, let see how it goes
<ara> my internet connection is being a bit slow these days
<ara> I am afraid I won't be able to cover netboot installations
<ara> indeed, the connection is too slow for it
<ara> I will cover edubuntu i386 now
<ara> I like edubuntu's wall paper :)
<mote> HI: Question. If i want to make a laptop test report. Do i have to edit the html codes on the "Testing/Laptop/Reports" page in order for anyone to use it?
<davmor2> kermiac: do me a quick favour double check that the vm is mounting the cd still
<kermiac> after rebooting (step 7) it wasn't. the vm disconnected the cd drive. I manually connected it & that's when it went into the installer
<davmor2> kermiac: and it looks like it is missing the try me screen on the installer
<davmor2> if you hit quit though it will go to desktop
<kermiac> davmor2: yup. quitting spits me back to the desktop
<kermiac> davmor2: yup. quitting spits me back to the desktop
<kermiac> oops - lag
<davmor2> :)
<kermiac> davmor2: are you seeing similar things or is it just a vm issue? I don't have windows installed on hardware at home to verify
<davmor2> here I get the xubuntu grub entry then it boots from cd correctly and then goes straight into the installer rather than the option screen yes
<kermiac> ok, that's what is happening for me after I manually connect the cd drive to the vm
<davmor2> I'm just quizzing one of the devs about it
<kermiac> I'm also having (probably vm issues) with the Wubi Stand Alone Desktop Install (Windows Side)
<kermiac> It all goes fine & d/l the iso... then right at the end it say it can't find the log - i think it said the installer log
<davmor2> I'll have a look after main concern right now is the cds so I'll test that first
<kermiac> yup, ok :) Should i update the tracker yet with any info or hold off for a bit?
<mote> HI: Question. If i want to make a laptop test report. Do i have to edit the html codes on the "Testing/Laptop/Reports" page in order for anyone to use it?
<kermiac> mote: I don't believe so. I just created a new wiki page & then copied the template when I created https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop/Reports/HPPavilionDM3-1011TU
<kermiac> I didn't edit any html
<mote> Kermiac: the i just cant seem to understand what to do.
<ara> if I find several inconsistencies in edubuntu's slideshow, which package should I file the bug against?
<ara> any idea?
<mote> Kermaic: this passage here "Hit the upper left edit link and create a new entry adding your WikiName with the @SIG@ macro, edition you are testing and link to the new laptop report." what does it mean then?
<kermiac> ara: ubiquity?
<persia> I don't see a handy ubiquity-slideshow-edubuntu package :(  Maybe ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (if there aren't customisations)?
<ara> I'll ask in ubuntu-installer
<kermiac> mote: yes, that confused me a bit too
<kermiac> mote: what model laptop do you want to setup a page for?
<mote> Asus eee 1005p
<mote> kermiac: Asus eee 1005p - sorry
<kermiac> mote: for which release karmic, lucid, etc?
<mote> Kermaic lucid beta 2. but maybe i should wait for RC ?
<kermiac> mote, no it's fine - the template that I used has room for the alphas, betas, RC & stable
<mote> ok
<mote> kermiac: How did you do it?
<slangasek> persia, ara: the edubuntu slideshow is in the edubuntu-artwork package
<ara> slangasek, thanks
<kermiac> mote: just goto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop/Reports/AsusEee1005P in your browser - this should create the new page for you
<mote> kermiac: So is just type in the url and i get the template page?
<ara> slangasek, by the way, the test that I marked as Started in netboot is not valid anymore (I was having bandwidth issues and I had to stop it)
<slangasek> ok
<kermiac> mote: pm so I stop cluttering the channel?
<stgraber> morning everyone
<stgraber> starting to test Edubuntu amd64 here
<kermiac> davmor2: I'm updating the xubuntu wubi testing info before I head off to bed, should I select passed or failed? I will add notes explaining why
<kermiac> but I'm unsure which to select as I was testing in vm & had issues with 2 out of 4 tests
<ara> morning stgraber
<kermiac> hey ara, have you read the backlog where davmor2 & I were discussing wubi? should i select passed or failed? I want to update before going to bed
<ara> kermiac, have you filed a bug?
<davmor2> kermiac: it might not be a bug currently talking with ev about it
<kermiac> ara: no, davmor2 was getting in touch with one of the devs. ok, so that means i will have to mark as passed & just add the notes
<ara> kermiac, ok, thanks
<kermiac> ok, ty ara & davmor2 :)
<kermiac> goodnight all
<ara> kermiac, good night
<mgj> So i want to get in on the 10.04 action. I was told that a lot had been changed since the beta2 iso, and that i should use the daily iso instead. However, i also heard rumours about "stuff" being broken in the daily iso. Anyone care to comment on that?
<ara> mgj, we are testing now candidate images for RC
<ara> mgj, they seem pretty stable
<ara> mgj, you can find information at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
 * ara -> lunch
<mgj> ara: thanks
<davmor2> kermiac, ara: just to keep you in the loop I'm testing a new wubi version for xubuntu apparently it's recieving the wrong call type and starting in automatic mode and shouldn't be.
<ara> davmor2, ok, thanks for the heads-up
<ara> kermiac, does it affect other flavours?
<ara> davmor2, ^
<davmor2> ara: it won't effect ubuntu because of the welcome screen but might effect kubuntu
<davmor2> haven't looked yet
<ara> davmor2, ok
<ara> davmor2, are we respining desktops in that case?
<slangasek> no
<davmor2> it might just be a fix for final but needs to be fixed for then
<davmor2> and slangasek says no
<charlie-tca> hmmm, need some one to verify here. After testing 64bit images, my swap partitions were marked as 'unknown' for file type. Can somebody with 64bit hardware verify?
<fader_> charlie-tca: Is this on vanilla Ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> it was xubuntu
<charlie-tca> no changes after install
<charlie-tca> I used gparted to check them when they did not show in /etc/fstab
<fader_> Let me make sure I have the latest xubuntu ISO and I'll spin one up
<charlie-tca> T%hanks
<charlie-tca> fader_: the last install I did was manual partitioning
<fader_> charlie-tca: Cool, I will try manual as well then
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<fader_> No problem :)
<fader_> charlie-tca: It looks good to me -- firing up 'free' after boot shows that my swap partition is mounted and being used
<charlie-tca> Thanks. Must be something stupid I did then
<fader_> And the partitions show up as 'swap' in fdisk
<fader_> Heh
<fader_> Cosmic rays :)
<charlie-tca> Testing with the system in use?
 * ara takes a break until next meeting
<fader_> charlie-tca: Not sure what you mean...
<charlie-tca> I had two drives, one I use everyday, the other I did the test installs on. Maybe that is not such a great idea
<fader_> Ahhh... heh
<fader_> Yeah, that sounds like a quick trip to the land of "wait, I formatted *what*?!"
<charlie-tca> since all the swap partitions disappeared on me
<charlie-tca> ;-)
<charlie-tca> done that too
<davmor2> kermiac: I was told to file a bug in the end so it is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/567969 so you can add it to your report
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 567969 in wubi "Wubi's help boot cd options goes to ubiquity automatic (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sbeattie> mvo: dare I ask what the prognosis is on bug 566584?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 566584 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 3 other projects) "unpack/configure order violation triggered by OOo pre-depends (affects: 9) (dups: 3) (heat: 60)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/566584
<mvo> sbeattie: I have a plan and a possible fix, that "just" needs to be tested carefully and then uploaded
<sbeattie> how can I help? it's blocking at least some karmic->lucid upgrades.
<mvo> sbeattie: hm, not easy, let me think about it over dinner, putting it in a ppa and making the upgrader not comment unknown sources might be a fix
<sbeattie> mvo: okay.
<mvo> sbeattie: eh, a good way to help I mean
<mdlueck> Tap tap... hello, I discovered that mkfs.xfs is missing in today's ISO, suspect it has been missing for a week or so since I have no been able to use XFS in my Lucid testing. Anyone aware of this?
<mdlueck> I logged it here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/568024
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 568024 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "xfsprogs missing from install / live CD, can not use XFS during installation (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<sbeattie> mdlueck: is that only on the live cd or alternate as well?
<sbeattie> (and bugger, I thought we'd sorted those out before)
<mdlueck> sbeattie: I have not pulled an alt nor server CD image
<mdlueck> sbeattie: Ja, important for ALL flavours
<sbeattie> mdlueck: do you use xfs regularly?
<sbeattie> mdlueck: the reason I ask is I was wondering if you've seen any performance issues with it.
<mdlueck> sbeattie: Yes indeed!!! ext something for /boot, all others xfs
<mdlueck> grub used to have problems booting from xfs, thus the reason for a separate /boot partition formatted ext something... someday I will retest that grub issue... someday...
<mdlueck> lilo boots from xfs just fine
<sbeattie> we've found, informally, zsync'ing isos onto an xfs partition, the initial check of an existing iso took an order of magnitude longer on xfs than ext[34], and I was wondering if you saw similar issues on reads of large files like that.
<mdlueck> xfs is good for very large files, dirs with many files in them, has built-in ACL support, comes with storage management utilities... can't go wrong
<sbeattie> hrm, I wonder if zsync is just choosing an unfortunate blocksize or something.
<mdlueck> zsync is a new toy to me, just discovered it during Lucid testing. Slicker than pulling down entire ISO images, so I am quite pleased compared to the prior method
<mdlueck> the default block size or something could be a bit larger, but I am too lazy to go through the hassle of manually formatting to get the better size param
<mdlueck> I recall an old KLUG presentation on XFS that showed a WOW performance improvement by tweaking one param during formatting.
<mdlueck> Always wanted to come up with a way to have that number be the standard... not up to forking the Ubuntu project, though! ;-)
<mikkelgj> I just installed the 10.04 beta2, and it correctly identified my nvidia video card. However, i get an error when trying to install the restricted drivers: http://pastebin.com/xe0Wp3pk
<mikkelgj> Why would cause that file to not exist?
<mikkelgj> what*
<sbeattie> bdmurray: do you know how to kick off an update of the bug info sync on iso.qa.ubuntu.com? It again appears to have fallen behind.
<bdmurray> sbeattie: the last I knew was it required IS to massage it
<sbeattie> bdmurray: hrm, ara managed to kick it this morning...
<bdmurray> sbeattie: well my knowledge might be out of date ;-)
<sbeattie> heh. And by this morning, I meant late last night.
<bdmurray> sbeattie: if its important I could try and poke around and see if I can figure it out
 * sbeattie steps away for a break
<bruce_> hi peeps  :)
<charlie-tca> Well, I think I done all I can today. Thanks for all the testing
#ubuntu-testing 2010-04-22
<slangasek> sbeattie, bdmurray: there'll be a job on quandong that ara triggers by hand, but I don't know where it is
<stgraber> sbeattie, bdmurray: I can have a quick look, the cronjob is probably broken again, I'll start it manually
<stgraber> bugs updating now
<stgraber> done
<stgraber> just started an infinite loop of update in a screen (updating new bugs quite often, displayed bugs a bit less often and archived bugs almost never), that should give a similar result as the cron job ...
<bdmurray> stgraber: cool, thanks!
 * stgraber starts downloading alternate amd64 for a ltsp test
 * persia does ubuntustudio/64-bit/full-disk-encrypyion
<MilkmanDan> Hot!
<MilkmanDan> Sorry, I mean, hawt!
<fader_> persia: Up early or up late?
<persia> fader_: Yes.
<fader_> Heh
 * fader_ takes a break to find food, uncross his eyes, and generally attend to meatspace activities for a while.
<kermiac> thanks for the info davmor2 - report updated
 * stgraber starts rsyncing the new edubuntu
<slangasek> I see we're still missing a number of kubuntu and ubuntu alternate tests - anyone working on those?
<slangasek> and kubuntu-netbook wubi is still outstanding
<ara> good morning all
 * ara starts her day having a look to what's left for testing
<ara> it looks like netboot needs some love
<ara> I'll try to cover i386 ones
<ding> hi ara, is there a list of what's needed?
<ara> yes, this link will give you the complete test list: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/all
<ara> ding, there, you can see what needs covering
<ara> ding, edubuntu, i.e., upgrades, netboot, etc
<slangasek> and alternate CDs still have some bald spots
<ara> slangasek, I registered a blueprint to discuss about ISO testing in Ubuntu and its derivatives during UDS-M. It would be great if you could join that session and share your knowledge and experience with us
<slangasek> ara: ok - can you subscribe me to it so it doesn't fall off my radar?
<ara> slangasek, sure, thanks
 * ara is creating a usb start up disk with edubuntu i386
<slangasek> ara: I suggest deferring edubuntu until the very last if there's nothing else needing testing, as stgraber said he and highvoltage would be able to test and if all else fails there's the option to roll back to the previous build
<ara> slangasek, sure
<ara> slangasek, I cannot test amd64, that's a limit...
 * ara remembers to reinstall ubuntu ON 64 BITS when 10.04 is released
 * ara wonders what her colleagues at the shared office space think about her use of bandwidth
 * slangasek hehs
<slangasek> anyone working on kubuntu netbook? (auto-resize, wubi)
<slangasek> sbeattie: are you still on ESX duty?
<sbeattie> slangasek: kind of. Unfortunately, our ESX server is AWOL; fader put in an RT about it; but I've heard nothing back.
<slangasek> ah
<slangasek> what's the RT #?
<sbeattie> I don't even know that. :-(
<davmor2> morning all
<davmor2> ara: how's things looking
<ara> morning davmor2
<ara> davmor2, amd64 alternate needs some love
<ara> davmor2, also some upgrades (xubuntu, i.e.)
<ara> davmor2, if you have time for some testing, that would be great :)
<davmor2> I can have a look at squeezing in the 64bit alt for you, but I doubt I'll have time for the upgrades too
<sbeattie> davmor2: I'm on the xubuntu amd64 upgrade; will get to the edubuntu upgrade in a bit.
<davmor2> sbeattie: cool looks like we have a plan then :)
<ara> sbeattie, great!
<sbeattie> I've got 3 other alt amd64 installs going (kubuntu alt full disks and ubuntu free-software only)
<ara> sbeattie, have you marked them as started in the tracker?
<sbeattie> ara: yes
<ara> sbeattie, ok, then it shouldn't be a problem :)
<davmor2> ara: edubuntu needs love too
<slangasek> davmor2: kubuntu netbook also still needs wubi testing
<davmor2> slangasek: I'll nail that first
<slangasek> davmor2: edubuntu has a rollback path and two people who may have already been testing even though they haven't posted the results yet, so please make that the lowest priority
<davmor2> slangasek: wilko
<ara> sbeattie, have you noticed again bugs not being updated in the tracker'
<ara> ?
<sbeattie> ara: yes. stgraber was manually running the update scripts in a loop.
<ara> sbeattie, ok, I will investigate after RC
<ara> sbeattie, thanks
<sbeattie> ara: <stgraber> just started an infinite loop of update in a screen (updating new bugs quite often, displayed bugs a bit less often and archived bugs almost never), that should give a similar result as the cron job ...
<sbeattie> that was about 10 hours ago.
<ara> sbeattie, thanks
<ara> sbeattie, that should work for now
<ara> slangasek, do you know if edubuntu team customised the plymouth theme?
<slangasek> ara: not according to 'apt-cache showpkg plymouth-theme'
<ara> slangasek, ok, thanks
<Daviey> Has anyone that tried Mythbuntu found that Ubiquity last page looked "squashed"?
<davmor2> Daviey: ask fader_ it will be his fault anyway ;)
<fader_> :P
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> fader_: If you did notice it, that would be good..
<Daviey> We've had a report of it.. but i didn't notice it, when i last tried
<Daviey> We'd like to get it fixed for Final if it is.
<fader_> Daviey: TBH I don't remember :/  I can fire up the install and see though
<Daviey> fader_: if you have a rig handy, that would be awesome.
<davmor2> Daviey: was the user using HW or VM do you happen to know?
<fader_> Daviey: Is this the last page in ubiquity after the install is complete (but before the reboot)?
<fader_> The pre-install steps all look fine... running the install now
<davmor2> Daviey, fader_ : http://www.imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=1481 looks fine here in testdrive
<Daviey> davmor2: thanks!
<davmor2> Daviey: if you want I can add the image to the bug if you have the number at hand?
<fader_> Daviey, davmor2: I think I reproduced it
<fader_> http://people.canonical.com/~fader/squishbuntu.png
<fader_> This pops up after the install is complete
<fader_> What bug number is it?  I can add the screenshot
<Daviey> fader_: it's not a bug report yet
<Daviey> fader_: that is great, thanks
<Daviey> fader_: feel free to report it.. although we are now aware
<Daviey> fader_ davmor2: your time is appreciated, thansk
<fader_> Daviey: I'll report it if it's helpful to you but otherwise I won't bother :)
<fader_> <-- lazy
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> fader_: no worries!  thanks
<fader_> Daviey: No problem!  Happy to help!
<davmor2> fader_: how dare you say that about yourself that's my job
<fader_> davmor2: You've never been happy to help!
<fader_> ;)
<davmor2> fader_: I meant the calling you lazy :P
<fader_> Man sometimes I'm so lazy I don't even bother to finish my
<ara> hehehee
<davmor2> fader_: sometimes you're so lazy you don't even bite when insulted :P
<fader_> :)
<slangasek> fader_: do you know how hw testing is coming along for RC?
<fader_> slangasek: http://people.canonical.com/~fader/hw-testing/current.html
<fader_> The automated tests are all looking great
<slangasek> how about the video regression testing?
<fader_> slangasek: I tested all the servers I have KVM access to and everything looked okay -- I have visible consoles on all of them :)
<slangasek> ok
<tgm4883> slangasek, i'm getting you the mythbuntu rc page ready. Is http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/rc the proper link back to ubuntu?
<slangasek> tgm4883: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004overview - we like to mix it up at RC
<tgm4883> slangasek, ok thanks.
<tgm4883> slangasek, ok, the mythbuntu page is up at  http://www.mythbuntu.org/10.04/rc
<tgm4883> although non-logged in users won't see it for max 15 minutes
<tgm4883> anyway I can get the .torrent files to put up there so i'm not scrambling when I see the ubuntu release statement (like I always do)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-04-23
<MilkmanDan> Oh huh, btrfs is going to be supported in Lucid?
<grantbow> where do you read that?  It's not mentioned in http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004overview
<grantbow> and not mentioned http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<persia> Lucid kernels seem to have CONFIG_BTRFS_FS=m set at least.
<grantbow> persia: thanks for checking
<grantbow> I wasn't aware until recently that " Theodore Ts'o, has stated that ext4 is simply a stop-gap and that Btrfs is the way forward" according to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Btrfs
<MilkmanDan> I saw a review of Btrfs vs. ext4 performance, and they used a snapshot of Lucid for the testing.
<grantbow> MilkmanDan: nice!
<MilkmanDan> heh, yeah, except btrfs performance was pretty uninspiring. :)
<MilkmanDan> Still, it's progress.
<davmor2> morning all
<davmor2> morning ara I see rc got out in the end :)
<ara> davmor2, yes, yes :)
<davmor2> phew
<slangasek> davmor2: hum, it was out before you signed off for the night? :)
<davmor2> slangasek: I got busy before I finished testing so unless it was relevant to the work I was doing it got blanked so I only read the mail this morning :)
<slangasek> fair enough :)
<davmor2> morning fader_ cr3
<davmor2> cr3: I took a look at python for non-progammers it gives you a bunch of challenges at the end of each section I've managed to complete each one so far :D
<cr3> davmor2: dude, you rock! I have to admit that I'm not terribly surprised, I feel you can take on just about any challenge :)
<davmor2> cr3: Yeah next is a swim over to the state to beat that fader_ into to working but that might be a bit more than even I can chew :)
<cr3> davmor2: given enough steroids, I can imagine you swiming over the water like a hydroplane
<davmor2> cr3: It was getting fader_ to work I think would be too hard :D
<cr3> davmor2: yeah, I think that's more of an impossibility than a problem :)
<davmor2> cr3: :D
<davmor2> where is fader_ the sciver anyway
<cr3> davmor2: vacation today
<davmor2> cr3: how can he tell the difference ;)
<cr3> davmor2: he nags his girlfriend rather than me :)
<sbeattie> stgraber: is bug 568345 really against edubuntu-artwork or is it filed there for lack of a better meta package?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 568345 in edubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "After LTSP install from Live DVD on amd64, nbd isn't added to inetd.conf (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568345
<stgraber> sbeattie: it's the right package
<stgraber> (yeah, it's weird :))
<sbeattie> Oooookay. I'll take your word for it. :-)
<thekorn> hey,
<thekorn> should it be possible to join IRC using empathy in a live session
<sbeattie> thekorn: I think it should, but haven't tried recently.
<thekorn> hmm, telepathy-idle is there,
<thekorn> but there is no IRC option in the dialog to create new accounts
<sbeattie> thekorn: IIRC, there's quirky behavior where for some reason IRC isn't in the set of initial accounts you can create, but if you create some other IM account and then create a second one, IRC is offered as one of the subsequent account options.
<thekorn> sbeattie: thanks, let me try this
<thekorn> sbeattie: wow, this worked, do you know of any bugreport about this?
<sbeattie> Not off the top of my head; perhaps pedro_ does?
<thekorn> oh, it's won't fix, bug 433714
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 433714 in baltix (and 2 other projects) "initial empathy account wizard does not offer IRC as an account (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 48)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433714
<sbeattie> ah, yeah, that was the one I'd just found.
<thekorn> I event commented on it in the karmic cycle, seems like it annoys me like every release
<davmor2> thekorn: empathy devs say and I quote generically.  IRC isn't IM so we only have because over client do and it's not our priority.  Also the start up menu only supports simple account setup, ie those that only require Username and password technically
<Daviey> davmor2: Now find out why you can't seem to be able to do per account proxy!
<sbeattie> davmor2: empathy devs need to become acquainted with bitlbee. :-)
<Daviey> sbeattie: Isn't bitlbee a fork of pidgin?
<davmor2> sbeattie: haha
<davmor2> sbeattie: it'll never happen :D
<sbeattie> Daviey: dunno, but that would be a pretty major fork.
<sbeattie> :-)
<davmor2> Daviey: have you filed a bug?
<Daviey> davmor2: no, but i did *THE& next best thing.
<davmor2> Daviey: if you did you might want to forward it upstream
<Daviey> i moaned on twitter.
<davmor2> Daviey: you see your useless ;)
<Daviey> :O
<davmor2> twitter != bug tracker
<Daviey> A quick google suggested empathy was pulled out of Fedora 12 due to poor (re: none) proxy support!
<Daviey> davmor2: it's THE next best thing, surely :P
<davmor2> Best thing a direct report to the developer with a bug report on their tracker,  the next would be a detailed report on LP, The next best would be stop being in a position where you need a per account proxy and get a life ;)
<thekorn> davmor2: ok, I'm fine with the statement of the empathy devs, but I see two issues for ubuntu:
<thekorn> 1.) telepathy-idle is available in the live session, but cannot be used (without this ugly workaround)
<davmor2> thekorn: I'm with you, you don't need to go any further :D
<thekorn> phew, good
<thekorn> ;)
<davmor2> thekorn: it can you just need to setup another account first
<davmor2> then hit F4
<thekorn> yes, that's what I'm doing,
<thekorn> but it is not obvious, and not documented
<thekorn> which makes things complicated for new users, as irc is an imported help source in the ubuntu community
<davmor2> thekorn: it wasn't as bad in karmic you could just shutdown the startup window and hit F4, so I am with you it's a pain, the other alternate would be to put something like xchat back on the cd
<sbeattie> thekorn: the suggestion I've seen elsewhere is to recommend to new users to use either http://webchat.freenode.net/ or chatzilla for firefox.
<thekorn> yeah, that's a good idea
 * sbeattie still needs to write a twitter/identica plugin for bitlbee.
<davmor2> sbeattie: haven't you done that yet? What are you playing at man, stop trying to make this the best release ever and work on that plugin immediately :D
<sbeattie> davmor2: what do you mean? lucid would be the best release ever if bitlbee had direct twitter/identica support. :-)
<davmor2> :D
<sbeattie> Oh, ooh, bitlbee 1.2.6 has tentative twitter support.
<davmor2> sbeattie: see now you don't get the credit cause you didn't do it :D
<plars> anyone here with lucid on x86 that could try something real quick for me?
<slangasek> what's that?
<plars> slangasek: phoronix-test-suite appears to not want to install tests on arm, and I suspect it is not specific to arm
<slangasek> plars: oh - what's the error? :)
<plars> slangasek: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phoronix-test-suite/+bug/569141
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 569141 in phoronix-test-suite (Ubuntu) "installing tests fails (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<plars> aio-stress happens to be a pretty quick one to check it with, as it only takes about a min to compile.  Some of the tests take hours on my machines just to get installed
<slangasek> plars: yeah, not armel-specific at all
<slangasek> plars: also, using aptitude in preference over apt-get should be considered a bug, and passing --allow-untrusted should be considered a *grave* bug
<slangasek> anyway, the problem is wrong quoting of the command in /pts-core/static/distro-scripts/install-ubuntu-packages.sh
<plars> slangasek: which is what I pointed out in the bug
<slangasek> oh, you found that already
<slangasek> :-)
<plars> :)
<plars> slangasek: so is it worth it for me to submit a debdiff to fix the improper quoting and remove the --allow-untrusted? or since it's so late should I just wait for upstream to fix and sync next cycle?
<slangasek> plars: if you care about the package working, yes, it's worth it
<slangasek> may not make it before release, may only make it for SRU
<pratik> hi
#ubuntu-testing 2010-04-24
<mantiena> hi all
<mantiena> maybe someone knows if today will be new daily build at cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/ ?
<mantiena> anyone?
<mantiena> maybe someone knows if today will be new daily build at cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/ ?
<diwic> Hi folks, I'
<diwic> I'm trying to boot a live CD of Lucid RC on my old laptop and it does not boot.
<IdleOne> diwic: you have BIOS set to boot from cd first
<diwic> It stops right after the splash screen. It freezes (with nothing but hard boot working) after having shown the splash for a while
<diwic> I tried without "quiet splash" to see if that gave me any clue, but it froze up as well with a black screen.
<IdleOne> try apci=off
<IdleOne> or is it apci=off
<IdleOne> err acpi
<diwic> acpi or apic or both?
<diwic> Dumb question, but I press F6 to select it. Is it then enabled although it does not show up on the kernel command line?
<IdleOne> both might as well or try one at a time
<diwic> Hmm...the last thing I see is "Setting sensors limits [OK]", then garbage screen for a split second, then blank screen and num lock does not work.
<diwic> GPU lockup?
<IdleOne> Don't know try asking in #ubuntu+1 for more support
<diwic> ok, thanks
<rscheideman> hello world
#ubuntu-testing 2010-04-25
<micahg> any testers with free time want to help test Seamonkey 2 in Lucid (should not take the place of any official testing)?
<mantiena> hi  all
<mantiena> maybe someone knows when new daily build will be available at ftp://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/ ?
<IdleOne> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004overview#Download
<mantiena> IdleOne: these are old release candidate images, dated 19-Apr-2010, while I'm asking for new daily images
<IdleOne> ahh sorry
#ubuntu-testing 2011-04-18
<popey> who runs http://blog.qa.ubuntu.com/ ?
<popey> its got quite a lot of spam on it
<popey> e.g. http://blog.qa.ubuntu.com/node/28
<patdk-wk> spam is good :)
<fader_> ara: ^^ IIRC you owned this at one point, or were at least involved... any idea who does it now?
<ara> fader_, no, I owned qa.ubuntu.com, blog.qa.ubuntu.com should be closed in my opinion, I don't think it is being used
<ara> fader_, maybe not closed, but close comments
<fader_> Or at least moderate them :)
<ara> fader_, maybe pedro_ or bdmurray?
<ara> fader_, let me check if I am admin
<fader_> ara: Meh, it probably shouldn't be you now regardless
<fader_> I like making pedro_ or bdmurray do it :D
<davmor2> fader_: Shattup!  dude lug meeting is at the pie factory this week :D
 * fader_ likes pie.
<pedro_> fader_, ara i'm not an admin so there's not much i can do ATM
<ara> fader_, it looks like I am one of the admins, but there is no option for moderation in the admin interface
<ara> I can delete the nasty comments, but it is a very short term solution
<fader_> Hmm, seems like this might be a good topic for the next QA meeting
<ara> stgraber, how can we close comments on the blog.qa.ubuntu.com
<ara> ?
<stgraber> patrickmw_: ping
<stgraber> patrickmw_: can you check if bug 727410 is still happening for you ? (I'm only testing with KVM and compiz doesn't start in kvm, so it fallbacks to regular gnome session)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727410 in gnome-session (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "unity used instead of metacity when logging in as a user via ltsp (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727410
<stgraber> would be interested to see if 1) you get a working unity or 2) you at least get a working fallback to classical gnome
<patrickmw_> stgraber, I had to set classic as the default on the server in order to login through the client without having to change the login session preference
<stgraber> patrickmw_: when was that ?
<patrickmw_> stgraber, I don't believe to reverted to a classic session on its own.  But, I will check with Beta 2.  That was Beta 1
<stgraber> ok, would be great checking with beta2 and if it still happens, leave a comment in the bug and revert to Triaged (it's currently Incomplete pending a test with recent Ubuntu)
<patrickmw_> will do
<stgraber> patrickmw_: cool, thanks!
<patrickmw_> stgraber, it works correctly now.  I added and comment and changed status to fix released.
<stgraber> patrickmw_: yeah! thanks
<patrickmw_> stgraber, you are welcome
#ubuntu-testing 2011-04-19
<txomon> Hi!, I am testing an upgrade form amd 64 and I dont know how to report bugs for compiz
<jibel_> hi txomon , to report a bug against compiz, run 'ubuntu-bug compiz' from a terminal or the run dialog (ALT+F2)
<txomon> ok! (I just didnt remember the command xD)
<jibel_> yw
<txomon> jibel_, is there any other tag to mark it as a qa test?
<jibel_> txomon, none that I know
<txomon> oki
<txomon> ty
<txomon> I just submited a bug in which compiz doesnt work, with id 765664
<txomon> bye!
<xdatap> hi everybody
<xdatap> jibel, hello
<jibel> Hey xdatap , how are you ?
<xdatap> jibel, i'm fine thanks :)
<jibel> Great :-)
<xdatap> jibel, I just received an email from desktop tracker about the ayatana scrollbars
<xdatap> jibel, are we expected to tested the version actually in natty, not the one in the ppa, right?
<jibel> xdatap, wow you already ready !
<jibel> we will test the scrollbars currently in natty to ensure that it rocks.
<jibel> I need to change the wiki page which is not current
<xdatap> jibel, ok, great
<xdatap> jibel, I would suggest to add the terminal in the list of the application known to not working
<xdatap> jibel, it's a common question because it's one of the first application you notice during the tests
<jibel> xdatap, I think it's been blacklisted because it used to work.
<xdatap> jibel, yes, I mean in the wikipage
<xdatap> jibel, last question: people can perform tests with scrollbars with the live desktop or only with an installed versione?
<jibel> xdatap, live is fine and 2d as well if the hw is not supported by unity.
<xdatap> jibel, ok, perfect, thanks
<xdatap> bye bye
<charlie-tca> jibel: we seem to have gotten xubuntu slideshow translated
<charlie-tca> at least, german is
<charlie-tca> The translations were awaiting verification
#ubuntu-testing 2011-04-20
<jmayfield> hi.. natty beta + nvidia quadro (nvs440) here.. drivers segfault
<Samsagax> hi
<Samsagax> anyone got a "working" hybrid graphics?
<Samsagax> I know is still not supported, but i can't even use the dedicated GPU
<mvo> jibel: I uploaded a fix for the sunbird/libnss3 issue now, did you notice any other interessting upgrade issue, i.e. anything there that looks like it needs love?
<jibel> mvo, great.
<jibel> mvo, I didn't notice other upgrade issues, so boring :-)
<mvo> scary!
 * mvo hugs jibel
 * jibel hugs mvo back
<jibel> mvo, the main issue are people installing drivers from xorg-degers ppa
<jibel> xorg-edgers
<patrickmw> jibel, ping
<jibel> patrickmw, hello
<pedro_> QA Meeting in ~10 minutes at #ubuntu-quality
<bdmurray> jibel: did you say something about isos not being installable?
<jibel> bdmurray, I did.
<bdmurray> jibel: could you tell me more? ;-)
<jibel> bdmurray, the partitioner was broken
<bdmurray> jibel: okay like bug 767402?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 767402 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Natty ubiquity 2.6.6 fails to ask where to install (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/767402
<jibel> bdmurray, like this bug. but actually ubiquity installs nothing. I'm checking.
<jibel> bdmurray, I confirm that nothing happens, it skips the partitioner and that's all. ubiquity didn't eat my dog.
<bdmurray> jibel: thanks, that's weird I wonder what they are doing different
#ubuntu-testing 2011-04-21
<skaet> good morning jibel.   Can you reset the iso tracker to get us ready to land the 11.04 candidates when they emerge later today/tomorrow?
<jibel> Hi skaet , ok
<skaet> thanks!
<bdmurray> jibel: do we have a memtest test case - bug 683904 for next week?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 683904 in grub2 (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "natty: memtest86+ fails to run, reboots immediately (affects: 9) (dups: 1) (heat: 48)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683904
<jibel> bdmurray, yes, I added it for Beta 2 but forgot to link it to alternate. Now it's done.
<bdmurray> jibel: and this is after installation?  actually we should probably test on the CD and when installed.
<jibel> bdmurray, right. that makes 2 testcases then. 1 for the live cd, and another post-install. Adding it.
<bdmurray> jibel: awesome thanks!
<charlie-tca> desktop images still broken for partitioner?
<jibel> bdmurray, we should probably have also a post-install test for the 'recovery' menu ?
<jibel> charlie-tca, yes it is.
<jibel> [16:02] -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- New package: ubiquity (main) [2.6.6 → 2.6.8]
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<jibel> 2.6.6 is still on the cd
<jibel> 1602UTC+2
<bdmurray> jibel: yes, there have been some issues there before
<jibel> bdmurray, okay, I'll start from the rescue test case and add tests for dpkg, disk cleanup and failsafe X, do you remember bug numbers ?
<bdmurray> looking now
<bdmurray> bug 203385 (keyboard control)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 203385 in friendly-recovery (Ubuntu Intrepid) (and 1 other project) "Recovery menu cannot be controlled with keyboard (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 2)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203385
<bdmurray> bug 244885
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 244885 in friendly-recovery (Ubuntu) "Network not available in friendly recovery (heat: 13)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244885
<bdmurray> most of these are rather old though
<bdmurray> and something about the failsafe X session
<charlie-tca> Rick Spencer denteed t
<charlie-tca> Rick Spencer dented the final iso images are being spun today?
<charlie-tca> http://identi.ca/notice/71616326
<ScottK> Initial candidates for final images.
<charlie-tca> So how many people will be screaming for that image all weekend now?
<charlie-tca> um, He doesn't say candidates, he states Final ISO
<charlie-tca> my point was if managers in Canonical are doing this, ...
<ScottK> What makes you assume managers at Canonical understand how Ubuntu is built?
<ScottK> They are, in most cases, much like managers anywhere.
<jpds> charlie-tca: I see nothing new in rick's tweet from what's been done in previous releases.
<charlie-tca> Okay. I just never seen an announcement that early. Usually it says "help test" or something similar
#ubuntu-testing 2011-04-22
<skaet> ubuntu-desktop i386, amd64, amd64+mac images published for smoke test purposes
<skaet> full set of builds has started now, images should be emerging through the evening.
<skaet> jibel_, ^^
<Samsagax> nice
<charlie-tca> Congratulations, new Ubuntu Member skaet
<skaet> Thank you charlie-tca :)
<highvoltage> well you deserve it
<charlie-tca> +1
 * charlie-tca had to tell everyone, too
<highvoltage> heh
<Samsagax> mhh i had a question
<Samsagax> I need some advice: anyone knows about progress in hybrid-graphics?
<charlie-tca> jibel_: want a hardware smoke test on desktop 64?
<charlie-tca> Memtest is back, too
<charlie-tca> clarify:  MemTest is working on the desktop cd today
<skaet> charlie-tca, smoke test on desktop 64 is most welcome at this point.   thanks.
<skaet> xubuntu daily-live amd64 i386 posted
<charlie-tca> running both virtualbox and hardware checks
<skaet> ubuntu headless omap3 & omap4 posted
<charlie-tca> guided partitioning with more than one hard drive does not offer the ability to resize either drive. It picks one.
<charlie-tca> It does not even the one with the most space, that I can tell.
<highvoltage> charlie-tca: what does it do with the other one? nothing?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> I have two drives, it selects sdb to resize
<charlie-tca> sda does not show up in the list at all
<charlie-tca> It did this for beta2 also
<charlie-tca> It splits my 26gb partition instead of the 40gb on sda
<skaet> edubuntu i386, amd64 posted
<skaet> highvoltage, stgraber ^^
<charlie-tca> I don't see any showstoppers; ran installs for Ubuntu and xubuntu 32bit and 64bit desktop images.
<charlie-tca> I am going to bed now
<skaet> thanks charlie-tca
<skaet> I'm heading in myself.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<skaet> ubuntu netbook omap3/omap4 on the tracker now
<skaet> kubuntu mobile i386 on the tracker as well
<stgraber> skaet: cool, I'll download and test tomorrow
<charlie-tca> I show both 20110422 and 20110422.1 for Xubuntu desktop today. Which one is correct to test?
<jibel> charlie-tca, .1, the tracker is not updated, the image was published when I was having lunch. doing it now.
<charlie-tca> thanks, jibel . syncing images here
<jibel> charlie-tca, yw. tracker is correct now.
<skaet> jibel, charlie-tca - there wasn't any uploads between 22 and 22.1 for xubuntu,  so results from 22 should be valid for 22.1
<jibel> charlie-tca, I can move the results from 22 to 22.1 if you wish
<charlie-tca> zsync gave a 10% difference in the images for desktop
<jibel> charlie-tca, because the bits are not at the same place on the iso ? if that makes sense
<skaet> charlie-tca,   interesting.   I started the xubuntu off manually just before the cron job kicked in.
<charlie-tca> weird
 * skaet nods
<charlie-tca> jibel: let's just run all the tests again. It was only two tests on each, and one was live session
<jibel> charlie-tca, do you reproduce bug 737792 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 737792 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "compiz crashed with SIGABRT in Glib::exception_handlers_invoke() (affects: 164) (dups: 59) (heat: 969)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737792
<charlie-tca> I got no crashes
<charlie-tca> yet
<charlie-tca> I will need to try the screen-reader install to see if it is there, but I didn't think it crashed for beta2, even.
<charlie-tca> I never saw the crash last night. I ran both desktop images on hardware, too
<charlie-tca> jibel: I even tried every launcher last night, to see if anything crashed
<jibel> charlie-tca, okay, thanks.
<jibel> charlie-tca, I did a screen reader install and it's really broken. it reads frm_liveinstaller, btn_forward, ... all the symbolic names of the widgets.
<charlie-tca> not good
<charlie-tca> We put in a patch to fix that, I will have to find out what happened to it
<jibel> charlie-tca, technically that's because ubiquity routinely set the atk_name of the widget to the value taken from the glade file. I think that's used to test ubiquity and be independant of the language but that breaks the a11y devices.
<charlie-tca> so we are going to not have an accessibile install again
<ScottK> Sounds like a good UDS topic though.
<charlie-tca> It was at the last UDS. unfortunately, most of the accessibility stuff for Natty has been postponed to at least 11.10
<ScottK> They won't be rewriting the desktop this next cycle, so I suspect the odds are better.
<charlie-tca> We were assured, no two ways about it, accessibility was top priority, until it comes down to actually doing it
<ScottK> Unfortunately at this point for Natty, what's done is done.
<charlie-tca> Unfortunately, I heard that too many times in this cycle
<charlie-tca> Oh, well, there is another turn coming up!
<charlie-tca> for the time accessibility was actually given, we did pretty good
<Samsagax> //b
<fader_> Hmm, is it intentional that I can no longer type in the "mount point" combobox in the ubiquity manual partitioner?
<fader_> The dropdown works and I can type in the partition size spinbox, just not in the 'mount point' box
<xdatap> jibel, hello
<charlie-tca> fader_: I haven't tried typing the mount points for a while now.
<fader_> charlie-tca: I filed bug 769043 about it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 769043 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Cannot manually specify a mount point in the manual partitoner (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769043
<fader_> I know it worked in 10.10, because I use that functionality :)
<xdatap> hggdh, hello
<charlie-tca> I used to use it, now I install mostly from the alternate images for my own systems
<hggdh> xdatap: hello
<jibel> xdatap, hello
<xdatap> hggdh, may I rise your attention to a bug a guy in the Italian Team just succeeded in reproducing with today's image. It's the bug #557261
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 557261 in casper (Ubuntu) "The session live persistent with USB don't start, error in the prompt initramfs (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557261
<xdatap> hggdh, it looks like problematic to me, and the guy just uploaded the required logs (he had problem in recovering it)
<hggdh> looking at it
<xdatap> hggdh, thank you :)
<jibel> xdatap, yup, it's on release team's radar and someone from foundation will look at it.
<xdatap> jibel, great. Just to be sure
<xdatap> jibel, are you coming next uds, right?
<jibel> xdatap, are you able to reproduce ?
<xdatap> jibel, not me but the guy in the team yes. It looks like hardware related
<xdatap> jibel, I mentored him for getting the logs from the live session
<hggdh> xdatap: the dmesg.txt does not show the boot process -- but it does show a series of radeon OOPSes
<xdatap> hggdh, so, the problem looks like related to the video card
<jibel> looks like a bug in the kernel
<hggdh> xdatap: it may, I do not know -- casper.log shows, at the end, that mounting /dev/sdc1 could not be mounted
<hggdh> I am also tending to kernel bug right now...
<hggdh> but we really need the initial dmseg, we do not even know if the OOPSes are cause or consequence
<jibel> xdatap, and the output of lspci -vvnn
<hggdh> might be worth trying to boot in text mode to see what happens
<xdatap> hggdh, if may be useful, this is the "mount" done in the same system booted with the working partition: http://paste.ubuntu.com/597483/
<xdatap> hggdh, sdc1 is the usb stick with the image
<xdatap> jibel, hggdh ok, to recap, it's needed the "lspci -vvnn" and a test with a text boot, right?
<hggdh> xdatap: yes. Also, please make sure that all dmesg is collected, there may be more than one dmesg* file under /var/log
<xdatap> hggdh, ok
<xdatap> hggdh, thanks. I'll see you in Budapest?
<hggdh> xdatap: I hope so :-)
<xdatap> hggdh, great, looking forward to it :) I gotta go, bye bye!
<JasonO> Hello. I am a new Desktop tester. Do I have to wait for new applications to be tested since Natty will be released next week?
<JasonO> Does that make sense?
<charlie-tca> Nope
<charlie-tca> you can download todays images and test them
<charlie-tca> !dai
<ubot4> Factoid 'dai' not found
<charlie-tca> We use the images specified on the iso testing tracker at
<charlie-tca> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<charlie-tca> by clicking the cd, you can download the image, by clicking the square at each test, you get a written test case we run
<charlie-tca> and, you can test the applications if you desire
<charlie-tca> JasonO: welcome to testing!
<JasonO> charlie-tca Thank you. What do you recommend? iso or applications?
<JasonO> I could not install the natty beat 2 in virtual box a couple of weeks ago.
<charlie-tca> We are smoke testing iso's today.
<charlie-tca> Feel free to test applications if you want to. It is always good to know what fails to work
<charlie-tca> VirtualBox can be tricky to make work.
<JasonO> What does that mean? Smoke testing.
<charlie-tca> especially with unity
<charlie-tca> smoke testing means we want to check that the images actually install
<JasonO> Not within VB but within the whole system?
<charlie-tca> We will try as many types of partitioning and installations as we can to make sure that is working
<charlie-tca> both
<charlie-tca> Hardware and VirtualBox
<charlie-tca> but VBox is tricky with unity, since you don't get 3d right off, until you install guest additions
<JasonO> So what desktop.qa.ubuntu.com for? JUst Natty? I'm on Maverick.
<charlie-tca> yes, for the next version. Our main objective is to test that everything works before we give the cd to the general public.
<charlie-tca> If it doesn't work, we want to find the bugs, so when someone says it fails, we might be able to give a workaround, or at least let them know it is known.
<JasonO> Alright. So it is okey if I test the applications ie: Nautilus on Maverick and report a bug if it exists? Or wait until Natty arrives to upgrade then test?
<charlie-tca> You can test most of natty applications in maverick
<charlie-tca> It is always to report the bugs, but our tests are in natty
<JasonO> So I should upgrade to Natty early?
<charlie-tca> The versions of applications in natty are mostly newer than the versions in maverick. So if nautilus fails in maverick, it may already be fixed in natty
<JasonO> I understand.
<charlie-tca> either upgrade or test in virtualbox, which works fine for the applications
<charlie-tca> Nautilus in unity and nautilus in classic-desktop of natty is still nautilus in natty
<JasonO> I have 512MB of memory and 2.6 Ghz. The iso I have of natty beta 2 will not let me do a live preview. Do you think it will install?
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> try the daily image from today
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubot4> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<charlie-tca> see if it will work
<JasonO> Okey, thanks very much. On my connetion it will take two hours or less.
<charlie-tca> lunch time
<charlie-tca> jibel: I ran both upgrades and alternates this week and they did work. barring big changes, they should be fine for Xubuntu
<jibel> charlie-tca, I confirm, both xubuntu upgrades succeeded.
<charlie-tca> Thanks, I have the 64bit running here too
<charlie-tca> My connection is just really slow again
<rob0917> is ubuntu 11.04 beta discussed here ?
<micahg> rob0917: this channel is more about ISO testing, what specifically do you want to discuss?
<rob0917> I was wondering if I could upgrade to final release version on april 28th from the 11.04 beta 2
<ScottK> You can.
<micahg> ScottK: missed him
<ScottK> Meh.  OK.
<JasonO> charlie-tca Had to download the iso a second time because the first did not save. Now the VM is giving me: [344.965242] piix4_smbus 0000:00:07.0: SMBus base address uninitialized - upgrade BIOS or use force_addr=0xaddr
#ubuntu-testing 2011-04-23
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> that should not make any difference, it should just keep going
<JasonO> charlie-tca Thank you, I will try again. It's very slow.
<charlie-tca> jibel: I got both upgrades done for xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Now I will go at the alternate images
<jibel> xubuntu alternate, ubuntu server/netbook armel/alternate/dvd, kubuntu mobile armel and dvd, mythbuntu, ubuntustudio posted to the tracker.
<charlie-tca> uijltje: You really need to do something about that connection. You haven't been able to stick around for over 7 hours now.
<charlie-tca> Good morning
<charlie-tca> ScottK: confirmed bug 769350 using Xubuntu desktop image
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 769350 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity size sliders don't match actual size (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769350
<charlie-tca> bug 769517 affects all systems with more than one hard drive when using auto-resize partition option
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 769517 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "When using guided resize, can not choose the drive to resize (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769517
#ubuntu-testing 2012-04-16
<kanliot> is there a way i can search the past week for changes in packages?
<kanliot> so I can see what packages might need testing?
<JackLangstone> JackLangstone
<ersi> Are there any specific test cases for running the daily build of the Precise images? As in "live session" mode?
<ersi> Hah, why didn't I.. just click on the Test Case link on the ISO Tracker.... :) http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/DesktopLiveSession
<ersi> Hm, are the precise images built with only English on them?
<ersi> I only see English on precise-desktop-amd64.iso (2012-04-16). The only locales that are generated are en_US.UTF-8 at boot - and only "English - en" is selectable as keyboard layout in the login manager
<phillw> ersi: the release team are currently 'on' that bug :)
<ersi> phillw: great, great. :)
<ersi> It's not much, but I've successfully booted todays image on three hosts
<phillw> ersi: it may hit tomorrows daily build, but will be in for Thursdays RC.
<ersi> I'll give it a spin as soon as it's available
<phillw> ersi: the RC will arrive at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker
<phillw> it also holds the daily builds, they will be suspended come Thusday, as any re-spins will be solely for the RC.
<ersi> yeah, that's where I grabbed todays build
<phillw> from what I saw on the -release channel, I *think* it will be Tuesdays' rebuild. There is some backlog on how fast the servers doing the rebuilds & incorporating last minute stuff, so please be patient :)
<ersi> Sure thing ;)
<ersi> phillw: Any idea if the 'classic mode' will be available in the livecd env? Or if it'll only be available after installing~
<phillw> ersi: I'm not sure what you mean by classic mode?
<phillw> is this to do with themes for ubuntu?
<kanliot>  i think he means
<kanliot> unity classic 2d mode
<kanliot> like the gnome 2 fallback for unity
<phillw> kanliot: in that case, I cannot assist, I only know the lubuntu desktop systems
<phillw> ersi: try asking on #ubuntu+1 they would be best placed to answer that.
<ersi> sound advice, I'll dig on it
<phillw> hi pinky can you answer / point to where to get an answer "Any idea if the 'classic mode' will be available in the livecd env? Or if it'll only be available after installing"
<pinky> phillw: I am not sure, I was actually under the impression that classic mode was not available even after installing.
<phillw> pinky: thanks, I'm a lubuntu person, so know zero about unity :) I've asked the OP to ask at #ubuntu+1 :)
<pinky> no problem
<ersi> phillw: I got the 'info' about "GNOME Classic mode" from http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<phillw> good, ersi as I said above, I'm a lubuntu person, so know zero about gnome / unity :)
<ersi> yeah, I did see that the first time. Just filled you in 'cause you poked pinky about it :)
<phillw> pouncing on a cloak of canonical is always useful :)
<ersi> ah, hah :)
<hggdh> anyone being able to burn a CD (or DVD) via brasero?
<MrJones> hello
<MrJones> the latest Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS nginx update overwrites /var/www/nginx-default/index.html with a default index.html even when it is a valid website file
<MrJones> so for people who placed their website exactly there like me, the index file is happily overwritten and has to be restored from backups
<hggdh> MrJones: please open a  bug on it
#ubuntu-testing 2012-04-17
<chilicuil> hi, I've read the iso testing call out, and I would like to help, I'm downloading the amd64 iso, and the server one, in the meantime I started looking at http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/qa/qa-open-bugs.html and I no see any diference between this an the 'normal' bugs in lp, why are they featured in that page?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-04-18
<Salt> just stumbled upon U+1, was wondering if things are on track for the 26th?
<cprofitt> is the iso.qa.ubuntu.com server down for others?
<kanliot> yes
<cprofitt> I was just about to submit three test results... grr
<cprofitt> kanliot: its back up
<astraljava> Hey, any ETA for the RC opening on iso.qa.ubuntu.com?
<jibel> astraljava, tomorrow https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2012-April/001083.html
<astraljava> jibel: Thanks, I believe I have accidentally deleted that mail.
<jibel> np
<stgraber> jibel: any interesting installation bug that's not already on rls-p-tracking? (checking before I start looking at lower priority bugs)
<jibel> stgraber, nope, only boring bugs. I'm confirming the missing oem-config-slideshow ATM. you'll have a new one to work on soonish :)
<stgraber> jibel: are you testing that on a media that has matching oem-config and ubiquity versions?
<stgraber> jibel: we tracked down your failed OEM install to /pool being out of sync with the livefs, expecting a respin to it soon
<stgraber> oh, it already did apparently, /me syncs
<stgraber> ah, but ubiquity's version is still wrong...
<stgraber> so no point testing 20120418.1 then
<jibel> stgraber, I tried alternate
<jibel> stgraber, it's only wrong on i386, 64bit is ok
<jibel> stgraber, alternate is not affected by the non-matching version of ubiquity
<stgraber> jibel: right
<stgraber> jibel: and you reproduced the missing slideshow using alternate?
<stgraber> jibel: ah, I see, bug 984829. That's fixed in ubiquity trunk though
<jibel> stgraber, is it something allowed to have different version of the same package on the same buildnumber of an image but on different arch ?
<jibel> eg ubiqtuiy 2.10.12 on 20120418.1 i386 and 2.10.13 on 20120418.1 amd64
<stgraber> it happens when the livefs fails to build, the cd build then takes an older livefs
<stgraber> so 20120418.1 i386 has 20120418's livefs
<stgraber> 20120418.2 is building now which should build fine and be consistent on all architectures
<jibel> ah ok. maybe that's something we could check automatically and raise an 'inconsistent image' failure
<stgraber> we get e-mail notifications for livefs build failures
<stgraber> but yeah, might be worth exporting that flag to cdimage.u.c
<alourie> balloons: hey Nick
<balloons> alourie, good to see you!
<balloons> how's everything?
<stgraber> jibel: Steve asked me to help doko with bug 983981 but he's apparently waiting for some answers from you :)
<astraljava> balloons: Weren't we supposed to have a meeting already?
<jibel> stgraber, yes, sorry, -ENOTENOUGHARMS
<balloons> astraljava, i didn't get anything on my popup
<balloons> sigh..
<balloons> I agree, we were
<phillw> balloons: I'd have started it, but was feeding time for me :/
<balloons> no worries.. I feel silly.. everyone is really busy this week
<balloons> lots of testing going on.. and me too.. time is just flying by this morning
<balloons> #startmeeting ubuntu qa community meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Apr 18 15:01:50 2012 UTC.  The chair is balloons. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<phillw> indeed it is
<balloons> ok, so I'll try and go quick, but there's stuff to chat about
<balloons> [TOPIC] Previous Actions
<balloons> we don't have any :-) awesome
<balloons> [TOPIC] Ubuntu Updates
<balloons> jibel, hggdh care to enlight us a bit?
<balloons> guess there not around.
<balloons> well, lots of testing is going on this week
<balloons> and if anyone hasn't yet seen, we've put out a call to the greater community to help strengthen the iso testing
<balloons> http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/04/would-you-adopt-iso.html
<balloons> so far the feedback has been large, lots of first timers experiencing iso testing. We have good coverage on the ubuntu iso's now, and for the flavor teams, I have directed people at testing several of those images as well
<balloons> be forewarned if you meet or find some new folks testing your images :-)
<phillw> balloons: we've already got a new one :)
<balloons> Questions/comments?
<roignac> balloons: I suppose, we should concentrate to find people who would test lubuntu and other less popular distros
<roignac> on less popular configurations such as arm or powerpc
<phillw> roignac: the lubuntu ppc testers have been trying to help out on other flavours.
<balloons> roignac, we actually had someone volunteer to help who had a omap 3430 chip.. I was pleasantly surprised
<phillw> we have no arm
<roignac> whoa, that is great
<balloons> yea.. pretty sweet I thought
<balloons> he had quite a setup, so I had him go at it
<roignac> that is a pity, that ubuntu can't run on raspberry pi, as it gained a lot of attention recently =(
<balloons> yea.. the older versions can.. for instance natty
<balloons> arm is changing fast
<balloons> it's coming of age if you will
<roignac> anyway, that post is great, attention to iso tests is important
<balloons> [TOPIC] Ubuntu Flavor Updates
<balloons> phillw, wanna speak to lubuntu real quick?
<phillw> yeah, I've tried pinging kanliot
<phillw> There is one possible bug that applies to very few set-ups for equipment, that will not be fixed for 12.04
<phillw> the -release tema mentioned it 'may' affect all flavours as it is kernel bug.
<phillw> bug 966403
<phillw> There is a work-around
<phillw> other than that, we're looking good-to-go.
<balloons> awesome :-)
<balloons> interesting bug
<balloons> anyone from xubuntu want to weigh in?
<astraljava> o/
<astraljava> but not much to say. I have been very busy lately with real-life issues (I actually kinda hate that expression, but meh...), but I haven't heard of/seen any issues.
<astraljava> Xubuntu does have an alternate install image, though, so it's likely to hit the same bug.
<astraljava> But I guess we'll hear more as the RC ISO testing begins.
<astraljava> ..
<balloons> I'm surprised it's limited to lubuntu, but I haven't heard of it happening
<balloons> astraljava, i've had 4 people signup to test xubuntu iso's, fyi
<phillw> it appears to be very narrow set of kit.
<balloons> so hopefully we see some good results from them
<astraljava> balloons: What does that mean, where did they sign up?
<balloons> how about ubuntu studio astraljava ?
<balloons> astraljava, they answered the call to 'adopt' an iso...
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> and I sent them to task on some xubuntu isos
<astraljava> Ahh... gotcha, yeah didn't get a chance to look into that at all, yet.
<balloons> basically the desktop and alt images for 386 and amd64
<astraljava> I have some pending members for the Testers team.
<astraljava> I'll go through those tonight.
<balloons> when this is all done, I will followup with the flavors teams on who tested and direct them your way
<balloons> but you will also see the results if they do contribute
<astraljava> But anyway, for Studio, we just recently got the mixer changes through, so testing those initially proved successful.
<astraljava> Otherwise the same as Xubuntu, except no alternate image, so won't hit that bug.
<astraljava> ..
<balloons> thanks astraljava
<balloons> anyone about for kubuntu?
<balloons> Riddell?
<balloons> mmkkk.. edubuntu?
<balloons> we had some volunteers adopt those edubuntu and kubuntu iso's as well.. hopefully they follow thru and they get extra attention from outside there core QA teams
<balloons> [TOPIC] Other topics
<balloons> finally, anything else anyone has to discuss? The RC will be dropping this thursday, release next week and in 3 weeks we'll be at UDS again.. Time is a tickin' past!
<Effenberg0x0> o/ Can I make a request?
<balloons> Effenberg0x0, floor is yours
<Effenberg0x0> Thanks balloons
<Effenberg0x0> Ok, on Apr. 14, 15, 16, 17 and today we started seeing an unusual number of reports of Compiz/Unity/Name it VGA (GL-relted) problems. People affected by it simply can't use Unity (or anything GL) after upgrades. Suddenly we had 100 posts about it and even had to join threads to avoid mess. Yesterday, NVidia admited that it's latest driver (295.40) was broken can cause problems. For some, however, this is not the only reason. So
<Effenberg0x0> me people have downgraded to previous NVidia versions and it hasn't solved the problem for them. Looking at the relevant / related updates, we had Nux, Mesa, Unity, other updates in the mentioned period. Bug reports and triaging are focusing on blaiming NVidia and waiting for an update from them. But some are asking: What if it's *not* just NVidia driver? So, this is something I am particularly concerned right now. See #982485
<Effenberg0x0> and dups (#981737, #982762, #983080, #983171, #984353, probably more).
<Effenberg0x0> So, the only way to test it is to use NVidia hardware on a fresh / upgraded install and test: Current NVidia drivers and Previous NVidia drivers. And see if GL stuff works on your hardware.
<Effenberg0x0> If you could ask your teams to test this, I think it's relevant at this point.
<balloons> Effenberg0x0, grabbing the bug
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/982485
<balloons> ok, so I have the old nvidia driver, and haven't upgraded it all cycle Effenberg0x0
<balloons> and my system doesn't have any issues
<balloons> i have a 7300
<Effenberg0x0> NVidia hasn't released much info and the list of affected hardware. This is a problem for us
<balloons> I'm on 295.33
<Effenberg0x0> They just mention (some models in the 7 and 8 series)
<balloons> How did the bug reporter get the newer driver?
<Effenberg0x0> If more people could test and post results to these bug reports, it could really help us understand whats going on, affected models, etc
<Effenberg0x0> And also if it's only NVidia or seomthing else
<Effenberg0x0> (That's it, sorry for the long text)
<balloons> anyways.. I'll keep it in mind and contribute my result :-)
<balloons> thanks Effenberg0x0
<balloons> hopefully it is just a driver thing, but you are right.. it's easy to blame
<balloons> anyone else?
<Effenberg0x0> balloons, new driver 295.40 is on repos since 14th
<phillw> hmmm... 3 weeks... my final exams :/ - have fun!
 * balloons wonders why his system hasn't updated
<phillw> I'd like to ask for a peer review of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/TheStages
<balloons> phillw, I spot some grammar mistakes -- shall I simply edit?
<phillw> It was 'thrown' together in a hurry as part of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing for the late newcommers.
<phillw> balloons: by all means! It has not got as far as grammar checking yet :)
<balloons> haha
<balloons> ok, I will try and give 5 mins to it
<phillw> now I know where they came from :D
<balloons> anything else phillw?
<phillw> nope, thansk
<balloons> k, anyone else?
<phillw> *thanks
<balloons> if not, good luck and happy testing to everyone.. This is going to be quite a week..
<balloons> quickly, do we feel like we want to meet next weds?
<balloons> I'll post to the ml, but I'm thinking we'll likely want to skip, being so hammered by getting the release out
<phillw> I think it would be good, to cover any zero day bugs
<astraljava> Yeah, I think so too. Good to keep track of how testing goes with other flavors etc.
<balloons> yes, the downside of not meeting it potentially not being able to help each other
<roignac> balloons: yes, in case of any major bugs
<balloons> lol.. ok ;-) Idea squashed
<astraljava> Thanks. :)
<balloons> so that's it then.. I do apologize -- feel free to beat me up with a ping if you arrive @ the meeting on time and I'm seemingly absent
<balloons> I don't mind
<balloons> I need it beat into my head the new time
<balloons> when your working and get into the zone it's easy to miss..
<phillw> balloons: this time suits me better :D
<balloons> I'm around, there's no reason for me to miss and not start
<balloons> that's all folks!
<balloons> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Apr 18 15:35:40 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-testing/2012/ubuntu-testing.2012-04-18-15.01.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-testing/2012/ubuntu-testing.2012-04-18-15.01.html
<Effenberg0x0> Thank you everyone
<phillw> balloons: I'll ping you before I go for my evening meal next week :D
<balloons> phillw, that would be awesome :-)
<astraljava> Thanks Nick, all!
<phillw> np
<raju> Effenberg0x0:  woowo
<raju> Effenberg0x0:  its long time
<Effenberg0x0> hey Raju, indeed. All fine?
<raju> Effenberg0x0:  yeah , after two changing two SMPS
<raju> Effenberg0x0:  how are you ?
<Effenberg0x0> Everything fine, work's a little harder than usual latety, but it's just a phase
<raju> Effenberg0x0:  you usually work with out sleep  , now more than that means how i have to predict i am not getting :
<raju> Effenberg0x0:  :p
<raju> Effenberg0x0:  few days to go for release
<Effenberg0x0> Gotta pay the bills lol. and t his Ubuntu thing takes too much time
<Effenberg0x0> Yeah... Forums will be hell
<raju> Effenberg0x0:  i am getting back my laptop in a few weeks
<raju> Effenberg0x0:  yeah already started man
<raju> but more we can expect after release
<phillw> raju: were you there when grub2 launched?
<Effenberg0x0> I know. Is it OK to answer threads while drunk? I'm thinking of it as a good strategy
<raju> phillw:   i think no
<phillw> raju: oh, you missed out on so much *fun* :P
<raju> Effenberg0x0:  i dont know,  because i dont drink :p
<raju> phillw:  in forums ?
<phillw> was just like trying to herd cats.... everyone reporting the same problems....
<raju> phillw:  lol that could make us some better , if we solve one then we can give it others as reference
<Effenberg0x0> raju, most users think their problems is always unique
<phillw> raju: yeah, that's where the count for http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=824544 camer from :)
<phillw> raju: the answer was there, they just needed pointing to it :)
<phillw> the more difficult ones, were when they had decided to hack the code!
<phillw> oh, and it didn't work with RAID arrays :)
<raju> phillw:  lol yeah more counts
<raju> Effenberg0x0:  but small thing can echo big difference
<phillw> I think it was over 500 in my two 18 hour stints I did on the forum.
<phillw> (each stint)
<Effenberg0x0> wow, that's huge Philw :)
<raju> Effenberg0x0:  what  you got today ? ?
<raju> Effenberg0x0:  lightDm issue over  ?
<phillw> lightDM is behaving.
<Effenberg0x0> Raju, I think so. I'm concerned about this NVidia thing. :\
<raju> Effenberg0x0:  aaha!
<phillw> we at lubuntu are grateful of xubuntu taking it last release.
<Effenberg0x0> 100 posts in a couple hours ... it can go bananas in release
<raju> Effenberg0x0:  100 HUGE
<phillw> Effenberg0x0: I've nothing on lubuntu, sorry I cannot give you any help from our team.
<Effenberg0x0> I understand Philw, it's very Unity/COmpiz related as it seems
<raju> Effenberg0x0: phillw  VGA stuff ?
<phillw> raju: out testers range from 128MB RAM system to quad-core 4MB+ kit, in all sorts of variants.
<Effenberg0x0> Yep... people say they update normally, mainly since the 14th to today. And they loose the desktop. NVidia admited latest driver is broken, but only for some hardware models. Reports mention other models.
<phillw> Effenberg0x0: is that update 11.10, or upgrade 11.10 --> 12.04?
<raju> Effenberg0x0:  what about the old drivers which are not broken , we could use them as alternatives up to they get fixed ,hope its possible . is it ?
<Effenberg0x0> phillw, 11.0->12.04, 12.04->12,04 and even some fresh installs were reported.
<Effenberg0x0> Raju: Yes, considering 295.40 is the only cause, Ibelieve they will remove it from repos.
<raju> Effenberg0x0:  yeah !
<phillw> there was some insanity in apt when dealing with computers that have both 64bit & 32bit software installed. The release for that is going out as we speak. Are you sure it is not related to that as well?
<phillw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/850264
<phillw> such a thing can cause complete and utter chaos!
<Effenberg0x0> philw, not sure of anything. Most reporters are ordinary users. Like "Ubuntu is broken" reports. It takes a while to get information and diagnosis from each.
<phillw> possibly not all the bugs are 100% Nvid?
<phillw> Effenberg0x0: tell me about it!
<Effenberg0x0> phillw, I want to be wrong about it. People are betting on nvidia as the single cause and I think they're wrong.
<raju> phillw:  Effenberg0x0  cya people , marathon in the stomach
<Effenberg0x0> BYe Raju, cya later
<phillw> the new bug-reporter for 12.04 will hopefully reduce dupes as it will check itself. cyas raju
<Effenberg0x0> philw, true, counting on it too
<Effenberg0x0> philw, gotta go, eat something :) Talk to you later
<phillw> tc... nearly bed time here!
<Effenberg0x0> lunch here lol
<jibel> stgraber, I confirm the slideshow was missing in oneiric in oem mode on alternate.
<stgraber> jibel: cool, so no weird magic going on, just a specific path not many use apparently ;)
<jibel> stgraber, I do, that is what worries me :)
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<stgraber> jibel: can you reliably reproduce bug 984932?
<stgraber> jibel: I just tried with OEM with the latest Ubuntu daily and couldn't reproduce
<jibel> stgraber, not reliably. set it to incomplete and let it expire unless I find a reliable way to reproduce.
<stgraber> jibel: good to know, still wondering what happened exactly in your case... my guess is that the panel started before X finished intializing, causing only the indicators to get rendered
<stgraber> jibel: if you reproduce this at some point, can you run "xwininfo" on the panel and get me its dimensions?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-04-19
* jibel changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Welcome to Ubuntu QA and Testing | http://qa.ubuntu.com/ | Currently testing Precise Pre-Release images | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<stgraber> jibel: FYI, I'm smoke-testing LTSP on both Ubuntu Alternate and Edubuntu, making sure it doesn't blow up with the first real test as it usually does
<jibel> stgraber, I did it 2 days ago on Ubuntu Alternate and it passed
<jibel> stgraber, did anything landed that would affect ltsp ?
<stgraber> no, LTSP has been untouched for a week or so now
<stgraber> so hopefully all the tests will pass then ;)
<stgraber> I'm testing some of the weirder stuf though (amd64 in Chinese being one of them because of font/translation issues with the greeter we had in the past)
<stgraber> hopefully I won't find anything that needs immediate fixing and can then focus the rest of the pre-release time on other tings ;)
<stgraber> *things
<jibel> stgraber, we have a chinese tester in the team now :)
<stgraber> cool!
<jibel> stgraber, if you know any specific bit that needs attention then ask
<stgraber> good to know, will keep that in mind
<stgraber> I remember we had (in Ubuntu) some bug reports about ibus integration with ubiquity missing some ibus pre-configuration leading to the pinyin input method being missing (kind of critical for chinese)
<stgraber> but I haven't heard any noise about it in a while so hopefully it got fixed
<stgraber> (was tracked down to a desktop bug I believe, nothing ubiquity did wrong that I know of)
<phillw> hi skaet do you have editing privs for http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker ? If so, the page with the RC's on it says beta2 :)
<jibel> phillw, done
<wstgrd> Hi guys
<wstgrd> Currently trying to run this test: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/DesktopResize
<wstgrd> But I only get the options "Replace Linux Mint" and "Something else"
<wstgrd> Can't seem to find the "Install Ubuntu alongsite ..."
<wstgrd> Any advice?
<phillw> thank jibel :)
<balloons> jibel, got a confirmed success (it needs to get into the tracker and not my email!) of 11.10 ->12.04 wubi
<jibel> balloons, awesome!
<njin> GREAT !!!!!!,    I've destroyed my Precise advancing most of the lib, i've reinstalled it from mini.iso (Home separated), at the end I've got again my identical Precise with same settings, background, programs on the launcher, mails, firefox preference and bookmark. Yes it is PRECISEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!
<cr3> njin: congrats!
<njin> oh, no, congrats to all ubuntu guys
<njin> the old settings and preference aren't missed, them are recovered and now is egual as before !!!!
<njin> Also xchat channels!
<patdk-wk> njin, hmm? it's been that way forever, as long as you don't destroy your home folder
<patdk-wk> atleast it's always been that way for unix :)
<njin> uhmm. and firefox ??
<patdk-wk> firefox settings are in your home dir
<patdk-wk> why wouldn't they be? they are your personal settings, not the computers
<patdk-wk> the only thing you should have to do, if you save your /home folder, is reinstall missing programs
<patdk-wk> all the settings for those programs are in your /home folder
<jibel> njin, and with oneconf you can even reinstall a set of packages on a new install that you saved on a previous installation.
<njin> never seen firefox bookmark saved till naw
<njin> now
<bdmurray> jibel: do you have an eays way to test 985735?
<bodhi_zazen> jibel ping =)
<bodhi_zazen> When making a live Ubuntu CD, how do you get the rootfs.squasfs so small ?
<bodhi_zazen> What compression options are used ?
<jibel> bodhi_zazen, hey, I have no idea :)
<jibel> bodhi_zazen, you can ask on ubuntu-devel
<jibel> bug 985735
<jibel> hm, no bug bot
<jibel> bdmurray, no easy way apart from installing kubuntu 11.10. IIRC, same bug was fixed with lightdm during precise
<jibel> hm, or it was just a prompt to select the default dm
 * jibel -EBUGOVERFLOW
<bodhi_zazen> thanks jibel
#ubuntu-testing 2012-04-20
<svwilliams> quick question for anyone on ... ISO Testing
<svwilliams> what is the URL for the hardware profile we're supposed to enter
<mvo> jibel: hi, later today when my latest upload was build I would like to test lucid->precise with the upgrader in https://launchpad.net/~mvo/+archive/release-upgrader-apt/+packages - is that ok with you? I merged the latest fixes from trunk most notably a potential endless loop fi
<mvo> x
<jibel> mvo, hi. no problem.
<patdk-wk> hmm, rebuilt wait :(
<patdk-wk> still rebuilding :(
<aantoon> hi, will 12.04 alternate support ssd+trim+luks out of the box or do I have to do some tweaking
<aantoon> knock knock
<aantoon> I would love an answer
<roadmr> aantoon: did you ask in #ubuntu? or askubuntu.com
<aantoon> you mean, you don't know the answer? this is ubuntu testing, not?
<roadmr> aantoon: I mean: someone in #ubuntu or the askubuntu.com website may know. I don't mean that I don't know the answer, though indeed I don't, but I thought pointing you to places where more people are likely to know was more useful than saying "I don't know"
<aantoon> i did google for it and did not get a clear answer, yes i was on askubuntu.com
<roadmr> aantoon: I found this, it refers to 10.10 so it's a bit outdated but may be a useful starting point (looks like there's some tweaking to be done): http://askubuntu.com/questions/18903/how-to-enable-trim
<roadmr> aantoon: how to activate trim on luks encrypted partitions: http://worldsmostsecret.blogspot.ca/2012/04/how-to-activate-trim-on-luks-encrypted.html
<aantoon> on this http://askubuntu.com/questions/115823/trim-on-an-encrypted-ssd they say it is not enabled by default.... but thanks....i just wondered if it was fully supported....guess the answer is no
<patdk-wk> aantoon, it won't be
<patdk-wk> the dm-.... layer doesn't passthou trim support
<patdk-wk> and if it did, you wouldn't want to for encryption anyways, it would unprotect you if you did, and make the encryption not as worth as much
<patdk-wk> oh, it looks like they are adding support
<patdk-wk> would still give you less protecton if you use it
<aantoon> patdk-wk: do you advise to use the old hdd? that means i spent lots of money to get a ssd that i can use?
<aantoon> patdk-wk: what do you mean by adding support....where did you get that info
<aantoon> I have a new computer that has an Intel SSD. I have some questions about using Ubuntu with an SSD that I hope ubuntu developers can answer for me. I've researched online but do not know how best to proceed as there seems to be differing advice. I see it mentioned online that I should mount with DISCARD. But an article from OpenSUSE says DISCARD is not good to use.
<aantoon>  http://opensuse.14.n6.nabble.com/SSD-detection-when-creating-first-time-fstab-td3313048.html
<aantoon>  Here are my questions
<aantoon>  1.) are there any issues I should be aware of if using ubuntu on an SSD? Is ubuntu primarily intended to be used on HDD and not recommended for SSD?
<aantoon>  2.) do you recommend TRIM be used for SSD with ubuntu?
<aantoon>  3.) If you do recommend TRIM be used, how should TRIM be setup? Automatic wiping, or manual wiping? FITRIM, FSTRIM, or DISCARD?
<aantoon>  I really don't understand any of this in depth, so I'm very thankful for any direction/guidance you can provide
<aantoon>  i copyed this from archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss and it is the same questions i have
<aantoon>  the mail was not answered so i thought i'll ask it here
#ubuntu-testing 2012-04-21
<GridCube> im having an issue with today's release and i dont know if its a bug or not, if starting a sentence with sudo on a terminal, when trying to tab to complete the options, like with sudo apt-get i[tab] doesnt do anything, it used to complete the install, and then when writing the first letters of package, say exa[tab] doesnt complete exaile, or even gives option
<GridCube> no one can check?
<AlexZion> what do you need to check GridCube, I'm just arrived and I have Kubuntu and lubuntu 12.04 ..., let's see if I can help you ...
<GridCube> ok, reposting
<GridCube> im having an issue with today's release and i dont know if its a bug or not, if starting a sentence with sudo on a terminal, when trying to tab to complete the options, like with sudo apt-get i[tab] doesnt do anything, it used to complete the install, and then when writing the first letters of package, say exa[tab] doesnt complete exaile, or even gives option
<AlexZion> ok , I'll start Lubuntu first , give me a minute .....
<GridCube> its like tab-to-complete its broken
<GridCube> just tested on a tty and it worked :/
<AlexZion> in Lubuntu works without problem....
<GridCube> ok, maybe i need to reboot
<AlexZion> anyway , is not a daily build , but I'm upgrading daily from beta 1 , but it should be the same I guess ...
<GridCube> yes, i got someone to test todays xubuntu's update and they say it work aswell so its probably just me
<AlexZion> GridCube: i did a check even in Kubuntu and it works normally, did the restart works for you ?
<GridCube> ok its just me, i even created a test user to see and it worked there
<GridCube> it seems i carry some bad confs from the previous /home
<GridCube> i used the same /home as in 11.10 and it seems stuff got broken
<AlexZion> yeah probably some setting is different, but I couldn't say which one.....
<GridCube> neither do I
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> fixed it, it seems that when deleting all the old configs i deleted aswel the .bashrc file, that did not got respawned and was causing me the problem, i simply copied the one create for the test user and presto, tab-to-complete works again :D
#ubuntu-testing 2012-04-22
<d1gital> still no deb for gnuradio in precise?
